# Ages??



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

Yeah, I'm 18


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

35


----------



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

Ahh yes, so you think I'm gonna stalk you??? Better protect yourself!!


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

lol....I'm an old relic.....51! :shock:


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

I'm 18 too. I was born in Dec 1st 1989 (sorry if I wrote it wrong but I'm not sure how dates are wrote in English).


----------



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

TaMMa89 said:


> I'm 18 too. I was born in Dec 1st 1989 (sorry if I wrote it wrong but I'm not sure how dates are wrote in English).


You wrote it correctly!


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

33


----------



## americancowgurl31391 (Jul 9, 2007)

im 17!!


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

35


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I'll be 51 this year. I always start early saying how old I am so its not such a shock when the actual birthday rolls around. I'm 50 right now :lol:


----------



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

Lol, okay!


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

I'm 18


----------



## claireauriga (Jun 24, 2008)

Nineteen, and I'll be twenty in October


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I'm 16, turning 17 in October.


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

16  ill be 17 soon


----------



## StandUpForTheChampions (Jul 21, 2008)

I turned fifteen today. =)


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

StandUpForTheChampions said:


> I turned fifteen today. =)


Happy Birthday!!!!


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)




----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

I'm 28


----------



## Gangsta (Jul 20, 2008)

I have no age. I'm as old as the stars, and immortal. I'll be around long after the earth implodes. That is the way of the Tree Hermit.


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

I'm 20. I'll be 21 on Halloween!  Yay! October 31.


----------



## BrwnEyedGrl (Jul 4, 2008)

I'm 25..... wait no.. just had a birthday... 26 now! LOL.


----------



## sempre_cantando (May 9, 2008)

turned 19 last month... 20 next year (doesn't that sound old???? lol) :roll:


----------



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

25


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

Im 22


----------



## mell (Sep 5, 2007)

16 turning 17 in Nov.


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar (Jan 20, 2008)

14 for a few more days :wink:


----------



## DashAwayAll (Jul 19, 2008)

Hush up ya whippersnappers!!!









Oh, and Happy birthday Standup. Get your Momma some flowers. She did all the hardwork, you just showed up for the photo op.


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

StandUpForTheChampions said:


> I turned fifteen today. =)


Happy birthday .


----------



## Parker Horse Ranch (Jul 18, 2008)

Iam 19 I be 20 in Nov.


----------



## Salty_alydaR (Mar 24, 2008)

turning 16 next february


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

im old enough lol


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

I'm 28. I feel that this is a pretty good age. I feel that finally I am mostly at peace with who I am, I feel like I actually have a HOME and a FAMILY who loves me, and that things are only going to get better from here on out.

I am demanding a bat mitzvah for my 30th birthday. 

Yes, I know... I am a tad strange. lol


----------

